# Selling 2005 Orbea Vuelta - How Much Should I Be Asking?



## Norcal_Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

Thought I'd reach out to the Orbea community and see what you all thought I should ask for my 2005 Obea Vuelta (57cm). It is completely stock with Shimano 105 components and is in very good condition. There were so few of these made that I have had a hard time getting a ballpark for an asking price. 

Oh yeah, frame is aluminum w/carbon seat stays, forks and seat post.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Haste77 (Jan 31, 2012)

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******.


----------

